
Venezuelan Bolivar to satoshi converter - hapnin
https://dolarsatoshi.com
======
epx
I guess someone found how much 0 divided by 0 is worth :)

~~~
hapnin
It's still nuts that one satoshi is equal to 73 of any nation's currency,
inflation or not.

